# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Medi Learn Skripte Vorphysikum

## zahnfee_to_be

Hat von euch schon jemand mit der Medi Learn Skriptenreihe Vorphysikum gelernt? Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt? Wre ja schon etwas gnstiger, als wenn man sich fr jedes Fach ein dickes Lehrbuch kauft...

----------


## jan_mediklin

Ich bin erst zum Physikum auf die Medi Learn Skripte gekommen. Und da fand ich sie fr Biochemie und Physio ziemlich gut. Wei nicht, wie gut die Skripte frs Vorphysikum sind, aber ich wrde mal vermuten, dass sie ausreichen. Die Profs sind im Vorphysikum mit Basiswissen schon ganz zufrieden. Probier doch mal ein Fach aus und wenns dir gefllt, kauf dir den Rest.

----------


## zahnfee_to_be

Das ist ein Gesamtpaket. Natrlich knnte man die Bnde auch einzeln kaufen, aber dann wre es wieder teurer, als im Paket. Deswegen meine berlegung...
Aber wenn die Skripte fr Physikum deiner Meinung nach ausreichend waren, sollten sie frs Vorphysikum ja wohl auch reichen, oder?

----------


## baugruen

also ich denke, die skripte sollten frs vorphysikum ausreichen. was sind denn die alternativen? in chemie kannst du dir den zeeck reinziehen, na klar. kannste aber auch sein lassen, weil du 90 % davon nie wieder brauchst. weder im studium, noch im beruf. 
ein problem bei den medi-learn skripten ist, dass auch so ein bisschen kolibri-wissen drin haben, was halt irgendwann mal so eine verrckte impp-frage war bei den humanis. das musst du dann als zahni schnell berlesen, weil das nie einer fragt. 
dafr gibt es aber auch zu vielen kapiteln so eine rubrik wo potenzielle fragen fr eine mndliche prfung drin stehen - das ist dann fr zahnis natrlich wieder ultra-relevant

----------


## zahnfee_to_be

Aha, danke schonmal fr eure Meinung.




> dass auch so ein bisschen kolibri-wissen drin haben, was halt irgendwann mal so eine verrckte impp-frage war bei den humanis. das musst du dann als zahni schnell berlesen, weil das nie einer fragt.


Hast du ein Beispiel dafr? Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass ich das selbst einschtzen kann, welches Wissen fr mich berflssig ist.

----------


## Malzkaffee

> also ich denke, die skripte sollten frs vorphysikum ausreichen. was sind denn die alternativen? in chemie kannst du dir den zeeck reinziehen, na klar. kannste aber auch sein lassen, weil du 90 % davon nie wieder brauchst. weder im studium, noch im beruf.


Naja, das kommt ziemlich auf die Uni an. Jede hat doch so ein Arschloch-Fach in der Vorklinik. Bei uns war's Chemie, woanders ist es Physik oder sogar Bio. Bei uns wre man mit dem Zeeck klglich verreckt, weil's einfach zu wenig wre. Ich hab mich trotzdem ber seine esoterischen Ergsse, wie die Erklrung warum Schssler Salze doch funktionieren gefreut. Die Frau vom Zeeck ist Heilpraktierin, da wirft man schnell alle Wissenschaft ausm Fenster...
Naja ich glaube in Mnchen verprgeln sie einen ziemlich mit der Physik, da wrde ich dann auch nicht nur die Medilearnskripte nehmen.

Ich wrde sagen die Skripte reichen oder nicht. Je nach dem Prfer. Es schadet hald nicht die Vorlesungen zu kennen.

----------


## anna1708

> Bei uns wre man mit dem Zeeck klglich verreckt, weil's einfach zu wenig wre.


waaas? ich fand selbst den zeeck schon ziemlich umfangreich. bei mir hat der zum beispiel dicke gereicht. und in physik war die mndliche physikumsprfung so einfach - da htten meine aufzeichnungen aus der 9. klasse gereicht  :Grinnnss!:   . manchmal muss man glck haben...

----------


## jan_mediklin

> da htten meine aufzeichnungen aus der 9. klasse gereicht


Das sag ich jetzt "Waaas"? Wie geht das denn bitte? Wenn ich an meine Physik-Prfung und auch die Klausur denke, da stand mir schon der Angstschwei auf der Stirn...

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Das sag ich jetzt "Waaas"? Wie geht das denn bitte? Wenn ich an meine Physik-Prfung und auch die Klausur denke, da stand mir schon der Angstschwei auf der Stirn...


Wenn ich dagegen an meine Physikprfung denke, muss ich nur schmunzeln. War eine extra Zahnmediziner-Prfung. Wenn man nicht genau wusste, wie eine Formel ging, konnte man sie sich meistens aus den Antworten rausrechnen. Auerdem haben sich fnf der zwanzig Fragen um einen Porsche Cayenne gedreht.

Chemie dagegen... das hat viele in den Suff getrieben. Mir hats Spass gemacht.

----------


## jan_mediklin

> Chemie dagegen... das hat viele in den Suff getrieben


Das Traurige ist, dass es stimmt. Und wenn nicht die Chemie, dann ein anderes Fach. War da nicht was mit der hchsten Alkoholiker-Rate bei (Zahn-)Medizinern?

----------


## anna1708

zu meiner physik-prfung im vorphysikum: ich durfte einfach zu einem bestimmten thema erzhlen, was ich wollte. nach 10 minuten hat der prof dann zwei fragen gestellt, die ich nicht beantworten konnte und ich hab eine eins bekommen. kann man eigentlich auch keinem erzhlen...  :bhh:

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Das Traurige ist, dass es stimmt. Und wenn nicht die Chemie, dann ein anderes Fach. War da nicht was mit der hchsten Alkoholiker-Rate bei (Zahn-)Medizinern?


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, so nach meinen Erfahrungen. Mal sehen was die IDZ-Statistik sagt.

----------


## jan_mediklin

IDZ-Statistik... die haben doch auch zu Beginn des Jahres diese groe Befragung unter allen Zahnmedizin-Studenten gemacht. Da bin ich ja mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt!

----------


## anna1708

ach das war die umfrage, bei der man einen amazon-gutschein bekommen hat, oder? ich dachte, die wre nur bei uns an der uni gelaufen... umso besser. wrde mich auch mal interessieren, wie es an anderen unis so ausschaut. die hatten ja zum teil schon krasse fragen drin. von wegen "ich wrde mir gern mal selbst weh tun" oder so hnlich...

----------


## baugruen

die htten wohl besser die aussage treffen sollen "ich wrde gerne anderen weh tun", was?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Malzkaffee

> ach das war die umfrage, bei der man einen amazon-gutschein bekommen hat, oder? ich dachte, die wre nur bei uns an der uni gelaufen... umso besser. wrde mich auch mal interessieren, wie es an anderen unis so ausschaut. die hatten ja zum teil schon krasse fragen drin. von wegen "ich wrde mir gern mal selbst weh tun" oder so hnlich...


Das war die letzte Seite. Das war ein Standardfragebogen um zu sehen ob jemand Depressionen hat.^^
Die Ergebnisse gibt's glaub ich im Herbst, hab da so ne mail bekommen.

----------


## baugruen

ja, bin auch schon gespannt auf die ergebnisse. wobei, von meiner uni kann ich es ganz gut abschtzen, aber mich interessiert, ob es denn andernorts hnlich sind. 
wenn von meiner uni mehr als 25 % angekreuzt haben "ich wrde es nocheinmal studieren", wre ich schon berrascht...

----------


## Malzkaffee

> ja, bin auch schon gespannt auf die ergebnisse. wobei, von meiner uni kann ich es ganz gut abschtzen, aber mich interessiert, ob es denn andernorts hnlich sind. 
> wenn von meiner uni mehr als 25 % angekreuzt haben "ich wrde es nocheinmal studieren", wre ich schon berrascht...


Haben das nur die oberen Semester bekommen? Die Vorklinik ist bei uns nicht so bel, alle internetbewertungen von unserer Uni sind darum gut. Das schreiben halt immer die erstsemester.
Aber ansonsten wrde mich das auch wundern. Als wir im ersten Semester beim 10. hospitiert haben, habe ich mir schon anhren mssen, dass man's nicht nochmal machen wrde.

----------


## baugruen

ja, das ging meines wissens nach nur an die 9. und 10. semester raus. gut so, denn die unteren semester bewerten in der regel positiver, da steckt ja auch noch mehr medizinische fakultt drin und nicht ausschlielich zahn. 

ich erinnere mich auch noch gut daran, wie mich, als ich selbst gerade tpk gemacht habee, ein student aus dem 10. ansprach. mit augenringen und der kippe im mundwinkel fragte er: "tpk?", ich "ja". er: "brich ab. solange du noch kannst." 
er war auf jeden fall nicht im unrecht.

----------


## Malzkaffee

> ich erinnere mich auch noch gut daran, wie mich, als ich selbst gerade tpk gemacht habee, ein student aus dem 10. ansprach. mit augenringen und der kippe im mundwinkel fragte er: "tpk?", ich "ja". er: "brich ab. solange du noch kannst." 
> er war auf jeden fall nicht im unrecht.


Unheimlich. Fast derselbe Wortlauf wie bei mir. Einer Freundin wurde gesagt "Lauf so schnell und weit du kannst!"

----------


## Haru

> ich erinnere mich auch noch gut daran, wie mich, als ich selbst gerade tpk gemacht habee, ein student aus dem 10. ansprach. mit augenringen und der kippe im mundwinkel fragte er: "tpk?", ich "ja". er: "brich ab. solange du noch kannst." 
> er war auf jeden fall nicht im unrecht.


ist es wirklich so schlimm?

----------


## Malzkaffee

> ist es wirklich so schlimm?


Fast. Wer im 10. noch Zeit zum Rauchen hat, bei dem ist es nicht so schlimm.

----------


## baugruen

> Fast. Wer im 10. noch Zeit zum Rauchen hat, bei dem ist es nicht so schlimm.


 :bhh:  , ich musste sehr lachen. 

ach Haru... was soll ich sagen. es ist immer etwas persnliches. ich habe oft gedacht, warum hast du nicht auf den weisen 10-semestler gehrt und bist an dem tag einfach nach hause gegangen und hast dich fr ein lehramtstudium beworben (no offense, lieber lehrer). im endeffekt ist es bei mir noch viel schlimmer geworden als ich es mir damals htte vorstellen knnen. aber was soll ich sagen, seit ein paar Tagen liegt meine approbationsurkunde auf meinem schreibtisch und das ist schon ein ganz gutes gefhl.
es gibt viele, bei denen luft es rund(er) und die schaffen alles in regelstudienzeit und schreiben nebenbei schon eine tolle doktorarbeit und hastenichtgesehen. 
vielleicht ist das bei dir ja auch so. und wenn nicht, heit es halt arschbacken zusammenkneifen und durch. nur aufpassen, dass du nicht verrckt wirst  :hmmm...:

----------


## baugruen

> Fast. Wer im 10. noch Zeit zum Rauchen hat, bei dem ist es nicht so schlimm.


das ding ist, auch wenn ich sage, ich muss darber lachen, hast du in der tat recht. ganz ohne spa, bei uns war es wirklich auch so, wer im 10. semester noch zeit hat, eine zu rauchen, bei dem ist es nicht so schlimm.

----------


## Haru

> im endeffekt ist es bei mir noch viel schlimmer geworden als ich es mir damals htte vorstellen knnen. 
>  nur aufpassen, dass du nicht verrckt wirst


kannst du mir sagen, was das konkret heisst? ist es die stoffmenge? der druck bei den praktischen arbeiten durch die assis? der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prfungen? Zeitdruck? Ist es so komplett anders als Humanmedizin von der Bewerkstelligung ?

----------


## baugruen

der theoretische kram war nie mein problem. im physikum und examen ist es zwar viel zu lernen, aber alles machbar. 
wie man in der klinik mit mir umgegangen ist (wobei sich das nicht auf die gesamte Zeit, aber eine sehr entscheidende bezieht), dafr fehlen mir noch heute die worte. und ehrlich gesagt berlege ich immer noch, wie ich nachhinein rechtlich dagegen vorgehen kann oder wenigstens einen skandal-artikel fr die bild schreiben kann. deswegen mchte ich auch nicht so konkret werden. 
ich muss zugeben, mein fall war gefhlt schon extrem, hat mich zwei semester und wahrscheinlich 20 jahre lebenszeit gekostet. bei den meisten anderen luft es etwas glatter ab. deswegen solltest du dich nicht von dingen, die ich oder andere hier schreiben, verunsichern lassen.
aber ja, die klinik ist komplett anders in der bewerkstelligung als bei den humanmedizinern.

----------


## Malzkaffee

> es gibt viele, bei denen luft es rund(er) und die schaffen alles in regelstudienzeit und schreiben nebenbei schon eine tolle doktorarbeit und hastenichtgesehen.


Regelstudienzeit schtzt vor der Hlle nicht, kann ich da sagen^^

----------


## Malzkaffee

> kannst du mir sagen, was das konkret heisst? ist es die stoffmenge? der druck bei den praktischen arbeiten durch die assis? der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prfungen? Zeitdruck? Ist es so komplett anders als Humanmedizin von der Bewerkstelligung ?


Die Stoffmenge ist allenfalls in der Vorklinik etwas hher, spter gab's bei uns eigentlich keine schwierigen Klausuren mehr (auer einer, aber das war aus Rache). Es ist nur der Zeitdruck und wie mit einem umgegangen wird. Und ja, es ist in der Klinik dann vllig anders als in der Humanmedizin. Es gibt eigentlich nur noch ein groes Thema, die Klausurfragen berschneiden sich in den Fchern manchmal sehr stark und neigen dazu sich zu wiederholen. Wir haben in zwei Fchern je zwei Mal sogar weitgehend die gleiche Klausur geschrieben. Bei uns gings dann vielen, die vorher sehr gut waren, so dass sie sich besonders verloren gefhlt haben. In der Vorklinik ist die Lernleistung so wichtig und dann zhlt sie auf einmal gar nichts mehr.
Bei mir war's jetzt sicher nicht so extrem wie bei baugruen, aber ich bin sehr gut im Panik schieben und auch nicht sehr begeistert vom Fachlichen allgemein, so dass das allgemein keine gute Zeit war. Ich bereue es ganz ehrlich, nicht was "schneres" studiert zu haben. Aber so isses halt dann mal.




> wie man in der klinik mit mir umgegangen ist (wobei sich das nicht auf die gesamte Zeit, aber eine sehr entscheidende bezieht), dafr fehlen mir noch heute die worte. und ehrlich gesagt berlege ich immer noch, wie ich nachhinein rechtlich dagegen vorgehen kann oder wenigstens einen skandal-artikel fr die bild schreiben kann. deswegen mchte ich auch nicht so konkret werden.


Das mit dem Artikel hatte ich auch vor, aber da muss erst meine Doktorarbeit fertig sein. Vielleicht wre auch ein Roman so nach dem Muster Der Schler Gerber hat absolviert ganz nett. Schlielich ist das was an den Unis so betrieben wird der schwarzen Pdagogik ganz hnlich.

----------


## Haru

> wie man in der klinik mit mir umgegangen ist (wobei sich das nicht auf die gesamte Zeit, aber eine sehr entscheidende bezieht), dafr fehlen mir noch heute die worte. 
> ich muss zugeben, mein fall war gefhlt schon extrem, hat mich zwei semester und wahrscheinlich 20 jahre lebenszeit gekostet. 
> aber ja, die klinik ist komplett anders in der bewerkstelligung als bei den humanmedizinern.


verstehe vllig, wenn du nicht konkret werden willst, aber ich schtze mal es geht um die Abnahme der praktischen Arbeiten durch die Assis? Ich habe hier schon gelesen, dass da eine recht hohe Willkr herrschen soll - also Dinge, die eigentlich jedem passieren knnen oder ?

----------


## baugruen

> ich schtze mal es geht um die Abnahme der praktischen Arbeiten durch die Assis?


ja, das war so. in meinem fall war der assi aber nicht das grte problem, sondern der oberarzt und danach der prof. der assi hat nur seinen mund nicht aufgekriegt, weil es sonst auch ihm an den kragen gegangen wre.

im nchsten versuch hatte ich einen sehr netten assi, aber nachdem ich ja zuvor durchaus beherzt meinen unmut kundgetan hatte (ich drcke es mal so aus), hatte ich natrlich nicht mehr den besten stand...
ja, es kann jeden treffen, wrde ich mal sagen. ist viel glck dabei.

----------


## Handwerker

> zu meiner physik-prfung im vorphysikum: ich durfte einfach zu einem bestimmten thema erzhlen, was ich wollte. nach 10 minuten hat der prof dann zwei fragen gestellt, die ich nicht beantworten konnte und ich hab eine eins bekommen. kann man eigentlich auch keinem erzhlen...


An welcher Uni bist du!? 😌

----------


## jan_mediklin

Ich glaube, du wirst hier kaum jemanden dazu bringen, seine Uni zu verraten. Auer die, die bereits fertig sind  :hmmm...:

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Ich glaube, du wirst hier kaum jemanden dazu bringen, seine Uni zu verraten. Auer die, die bereits fertig sind


Nicht mal die^^

----------


## baugruen

> Nicht mal die^^


ja, aus angst, dass sie einem nachtrglich noch die approbation aberkennen  :hmmm...:

----------


## jan_mediklin

Oder weil der Prof ein Duzfreund des Prsidenten der Zahnrztekammer ist...

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Oder weil der Prof ein Duzfreund des Prsidenten der Zahnrztekammer ist...


Oder der neue Chef...

----------


## Handwerker

> Oder der neue Chef...


Erwischt! 😂

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Erwischt! 😂


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ist ja nicht wirklich so^^

----------


## Zahnfee12

Ich habe mit diesen Heften fr das Vorphysikum gelernt und bin super damit klargekommen. 
Das Wissen hat komplett ausgereicht. 

Allerdings hat mir ein Kapitel zur Parasitologie im Bio-Heft gefehlt. 
Ich wei aber nicht, ob Parasitologie berall eine Anforderung fr das Vorphysikum ist.

----------


## Gast09012019

Habe Biochemie damit auch damals gebffelt, ging ganz gut. War aber nie das Biochemie-Brain, Freund von mir hat einige Fehler darin gefunden... fr eine 3 hats aber gereicht.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Naja, aber Biochemie ist ja nicht im Vorphysikumspaket enthalten, sondern gibt's eben als einzelnes Paket, was du dann wahrscheinlich frs Physikum genutzt hast, oder?

Die Fehler habt ihr dann hoffentlich gemeldet, oder? 
In der Umschlagsseite gibt's ja eine Adresse oder Telefonnummer, wo man das anmerken kann.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------

